# Snow Day- Again..........



## grapeman (Feb 24, 2010)

So who out there continues to get snows after this last month's weather buried folks all over the country?


We are under the snowgun here today. So far a foot of snow- heavy snow. If it was normal fluffy snow it would be more like 2 feet. Another foot is expected today and tonight. We will get about 12 hours breather and then the serious storm arrives! That one will be heavy snow with rain mixed in and strong winds. This is normal for us here. As the snows lessen to the south, they swing their way back up here.


----------



## Scott (Feb 24, 2010)

Feel for ya appleman, we missed the last one. Looking at the temps here are supposed to be 38 but was -4.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 24, 2010)

We got about 6" the day before yesterday. Nice and light powder so it was easy to shovel off the driveway. Now its just plain cold! 6 degrees yesterday AM and 9 degrees this AM......

We have not gone 2 weeks in a row with out a snow storm this entire Winter. But the bright side is that they have all been around 6" each time so thank you Baby Jesus, no 3 footers this Winter.

Come on Spring!!!!!


----------



## DrJack (Feb 24, 2010)

We got up to 6 or 7 inches of wet heavy stuff here in central NH. Reports are calling for snow storms for the next 3 days. Can't wait for spring to finally show up.


----------



## admiral (Feb 24, 2010)

I have heard talk of a "snow hurricane" for NY and PA. You guys take care.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 24, 2010)

We are getting lucky here as about 14 miles up the road it has been getting nailed with snow just like you Rich but we are just far enough away that we were just getting lots of snow that melted as it landed and then we received a lot of rain today that melted all the snow away. My sump in my cellar is running like crazy and all the brooks are ready to spill over. We still have the possibility of getting hurt with this Snowicane or what ever they are calling it!


----------



## whino-wino (Feb 24, 2010)

You just have toget used to it where I live. I've got a good 3 to 4 feet in my yard and it was -25 this morning. Honestly, and I don't mean to sound cruel when I say this but,you guys got it easy.
I've been away from the forum for a while, and the winemaking unfortunatley. Just got busy again yesterday. A friend gave me 5 gallons of Marquette juice that he froze last fall. I'm going to attempt to transform it into something better......


I've got a good 30 gallons of various wines that I haven't touched in about a year with the exception of cleaning and refilling the airlocks every 3 months or so. I'll be checking in more often in the near future.


As far as the weather goes, well......


----------



## pro71bird (Feb 24, 2010)

Snow....What's snow?




It was a sunny 63 degrees in central California today.





Actually, several weeks ago the central valley got hit with snow. The last time we got snow was February 6, 1976.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 25, 2010)

Have a chance for more here tonight and tomorrow


----------



## fivebk (Feb 25, 2010)

Mike, Where do you live ? The weather your having sounds just like what I've got here in NW Missouri.

BOB


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 25, 2010)

Just outside Santa fe, NM in the mountains of northern NM (Los Alamos). We are right at 7000 ft. elevation. I can be skiing here in about 10 minutes! 

My in laws live in Plattsburg, MO BTW.



fivebk said:


> Mike, Where do you live ? The weather your having sounds just like what I've got here in NW Missouri.
> 
> BOB


----------



## grapeman (Feb 25, 2010)

We ended up with 18 inches at my place on the level. The snow was so heavy that a normal snow would have easily been 3 feet. We are expecting round two any hour now, but they are saying inches of rain for my place this go round. We shall see.... I have heard that before and we get blasted with snow. I am right at that cutoff line between the Champlain Valley and the foothills of the Adirondacks. A mile or two here can make it seem worlds apart. Along with the snow or rain, we will get winds over 50 mph. When it does that, it will knock tree branches down and the power may go out, so if you don't see me on here later today, I will be back, sooner or later.


----------



## admiral (Feb 25, 2010)

Take care.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 25, 2010)

Keep the fireplace and or wood stove going!


----------



## fivebk (Feb 25, 2010)

I hope nothing like that happens " BUT " it has been that kind of a winter sooooo take care .

BOB


----------



## vcasey (Feb 25, 2010)

appleman said:


> We ended up with 18 inches at my place on the level. The snow was so heavy that a normal snow would have easily been 3 feet. We are expecting round two any hour now, but they are saying inches of rain for my place this go round. We shall see.... I have heard that before and we get blasted with snow. I am right at that cutoff line between the Champlain Valley and the foothills of the Adirondacks. A mile or two here can make it seem worlds apart. Along with the snow or rain, we will get winds over 50 mph. When it does that, it will knock tree branches down and the power may go out, so if you don't see me on here later today, I will be back, sooner or later.



Sounds like a good day for some coffee or mulled wine, a fireplace and a good book.


----------



## xanxer82 (Feb 25, 2010)

Had about a quarter inch here last night. It's melting though. 

Supposed to get more tonight from a second storm.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 25, 2010)

They are saying we will get 3-6" here but I dont think that will happen as its been raining for 2 days straight here and I believe that everything will just hit the ground and melt. Its really not very cold and hasnt been so I dont see it freezing at all.


----------



## Tom (Feb 26, 2010)

Got about 6" of the white stuff OVER ice. Roads are lousy.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 26, 2010)

We didnt get anything again!



Just a lot of rain and then lots of snow that melted on contact. Ive onky had to use my snow blower once this year!


----------



## Tom (Feb 26, 2010)

Haven't seen the grass since before Christmas..


----------

